# 2017 Rogue Bluetooth disappeared



## Tundra531 (Jun 2, 2020)

So this past Saturday I hop in my none nav Rogue SV and notice that my phone's not connected. So at the next light I try to scroll through via menu to the bluetooth settings and discover that bluetooth is now completely missing from the menu. When I press the bluetooth/aux button it will scroll to bluetooth audio but it says please wait. I gave it a few days and starts. But I currently do not have bluetooth. Anybody else experience this. I read about losing connectivity, but this is missing the whole function.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The center console of many new models where the stereo head-unit used to be is known in the industry as "infotainment" systems, these optional control systems often integrate stereo, navigation, and climate controls with highly detailed car data, along with a host of connected services. However lot of folks have various problems like the one you're having and other problems such as unable to obtain new maps, functions disappearing, etc.
Here's a web site that gives you some insight about this mess:









Screen Stars: Which Infotainment System Deserves a Leading Role in Your Next Car?


We reveal which in-car infotainment systems Consumer Reports members love—and hate. If you’re stuck with one that’s not a good fit for you, we can steer you in a better direction.



www.consumerreports.org


----------

